# [Wet Thumb Forum]-OK, I need to stop ditzing around and just do CO2



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I have been planting my tanks and have some nice light, but I think the plants would be better with CO2. I have all the 'stuff' I need including a newly purchased Milwaukee controller, I do want to get some CO2 resistant tubing. Please help me with my many questions so I can actually start using my equipment:
For those of you in Houston, where do you purchase your CO2, I am in Friendswood?
When ordering tubing, do you measure outside diameter, or how is it measured?
Is there an aquarium society or even a CO2 shop that will show me step by step how to attach the regulator, turn on the CO2, and so on?
If I have 1 controller, is it possible to have one tank provide CO2 to two aquariums, they are a few feet from each other.
Thank you ahead of time for any advice /guidance you have the time to give!


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I have been planting my tanks and have some nice light, but I think the plants would be better with CO2. I have all the 'stuff' I need including a newly purchased Milwaukee controller, I do want to get some CO2 resistant tubing. Please help me with my many questions so I can actually start using my equipment:
For those of you in Houston, where do you purchase your CO2, I am in Friendswood?
When ordering tubing, do you measure outside diameter, or how is it measured?
Is there an aquarium society or even a CO2 shop that will show me step by step how to attach the regulator, turn on the CO2, and so on?
If I have 1 controller, is it possible to have one tank provide CO2 to two aquariums, they are a few feet from each other.
Thank you ahead of time for any advice /guidance you have the time to give!


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Lucille,
Robert sells the CO2 resistant line..... check @ the A B Store. While you are at it check for the 2 way manifold w/needle valves.

Can't help with where to find CO2 in Houston but others can.

Fred


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

The standard options are the local brew shops that provide stuff for DIY beer and wine, the fire extinguisher refilling place, and probably welding places. 

I'm on the far, far side of town, and not yet buying CO2 so I can't help any more than that.

As for local advice, Village Tropical is IMO the best store for plants and interesting fish, on S. Shepard and Richmond just off I-59, Pet City, on the Beltway at Beechnut is a close second with much lower prices. A few other good stores to the north, but too far for you.


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Anona, I love Village Tropical!!! I just talked to a friend today whose son is a welder, maybe he can get me some CO2.
Fred, I need to measure first before I order tubing, and I need to find out how tubing is measured. I am going to order from U.S. Plastics, which sells the CO2 resistant tubing (Tygon) for a fraction of the cost of most online fish places.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

lucille,

Tubing is specified with its internal diameter and wall thickness and/or pressure rating.

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I am just starting so excuse this question if the answer is obvious; it is not, to me. I bought a used setup with a regulator and solenoid and have added a controller. If I wanted to service 2 aquariums with one CO2 tank would I still need needles valves with my manifold?
Will any quality manifold do or do I need one made specifically for CO2?


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I went and looked around and I have an old fashioned brass manifold made for aquarium air pumps, will this do?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I might work. Then again it might leak. Robert sells some awesome manifolds for not a lot of money. And you will need a needle valve for each tank.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by lucille:
> I went and looked around and I have an old fashioned brass manifold made for aquarium air pumps, will this do?


I have tried one of those airpump manifolds and it did not work well. It was too hard to regulate the CO2 going through the manifold. I ended up buy a CO2 manifold from Aquabotanic that has great precision.

Also, have you tried Neptune's Garden. I think it is located off Nasa Rd 1 - out by you. I never get a chance to visit the place though.

When I visit my parents by Hobby, I usually take the trip to Tropical Village.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a lot of links to good articles on co2 on my web site.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Bob your site is incredible, thank you!


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I found a CO2 manifold. I have 1 controller- I assume a controller can only handle 1 tank; does the manifold come after the regulator and before the controller?


----------

